# Coils Springs



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has ever had their springs compressed? I dont know too much spring rate and such and i dont know what affect it would have. 
Is heating a coil spring a bad idea? would it decrease the flex or "spring" or weight capacity?


----------

